# Goldfish pics :D



## Olympia

I need to buy a bigger net for them cause they don't fit anymore. -_-
Paisley:




Pascal:




Parker:




Paris:




Piper:




Petunia:







And my newbies! I hate showing off and naming fish right when I get them but hopefully these guys will be okay... 
Patchouli the ADORABLE baby ryukin (who I have hope can potentially develop a proper shape, he looks fine when he is under water..)


Peaches. A fantail with funny face marks. Looks like he will change into something interesting over time.




Poncho! ADORABLE little yellow ranchu/lionhead. Ahhh I love his markings. But his back is really straight (not curvy like Pascal's). Which really bothers me and it will probably be even more of an eyesore when he gets bigger but I felt super bad for him. :/ I will probably cry if he turns solid orange haha.


----------



## willow

thank you soo much for sharing your pictures for two reasons..
1st they are very pretty fish !!! :-D
2nd people can get to see how big these guys have the potential to grow,
i think lots of people don't realise how big any gold fish can get.


----------



## NeonFlux

Wow, amazing close-up shots of your amazing goldfish! Nice, Olympia! They have fantastic colors and bodies; you must have been keeping them in quite healthy conditions


----------



## Olympia

Thank you guys!  I'm hoping this summer I will have more time to practice my photography. Fish are really hard to do hrmm.

They are still quite small for goldfish, hehe. 
I hope the new kids grow quickly for me, I'd always been nervous of getting such small ones, maybe another half inch of length before I feel okay letting them swim with the big fish.


----------



## Boredomb

Nice fish but why do you hold them to get a pic??


----------



## Olympia

Hmmm it's just common practice to do with goldfish I suppose. It's tradition and I'm really interested in goldfish history so I just picked it up.. xD Some breeders think hands are better to use than nets.


----------



## Boredomb

Hmm well I can see where hands might be better then nets to move the fish if needed but just to pick them up for just a pic?? Isn't that more stress then needed?? 

Sorry Olympia not trying to sound hateful or mean.... just don't understand how picking up a fish out of water to take a pic should be common practice?


----------



## Olympia

Well I was taking photos in a bowl so they were being taken out of the tank either way.


----------



## Chesh

The mysterious ways of the goldfish! And they're squish-able, too!!! SO CUTE!!! ^__^ 
Your fishy family is so pretty. . . !
I LOVE that first picture - and your new avatar! Absolutely swoonish!


----------



## Olympia

The first pic I took came out awesome and then the quality sort of started going down as time passed.. Hmm photos are hard. :/


----------



## thekoimaiden

John, hands are also used in pictures like this to give a scale of the fish. In just a plain bowl sometimes scale can be a bit hard to determine. It's also a good way to show just how much a fish has grown. Two pictures side by side in the same hand can have quite a impact. 

Your goldies are so pretty, Oli! I hope the new ones make it just fine! And don't do some serious color changing!


----------



## sandybottom

Boredomb said:


> Hmm well I can see where hands might be better then nets to move the fish if needed but just to pick them up for just a pic?? Isn't that more stress then needed??
> 
> Sorry Olympia not trying to sound hateful or mean.... just don't understand how picking up a fish out of water to take a pic should be common practice?


breeders often handle their fish quite a bit.they do this for 100% water changes,and to show potential buyers the qualities of the parent stock. if you have a lot of money tied up in goldfish,and do your own diagnosis, it is also a good idea to get them used to being handled for taking biopsies,mucous scrapings etc. without harming the fish. initially it is a bit stressful.after a bit they remain quite calm.

olympia- your fish are quite lovely.


----------



## Chesh

Olympia said:


> The first pic I took came out awesome and then the quality sort of started going down as time passed.. Hmm photos are hard. :/


. . . but that first shot is AHHHHHH! Perfection! ^__^ 
And the other ones are nice, too - HUZZAH for you!
Photos _ARE_ hard!!! 
And goldfish are sweet. . .
I can't wait for aaalllll the practice you're gonna be doing with your camera!!! 
*GRINS*


----------



## Olympia

Thank you all. Hehe.

Over the summer I am thinking about setting up a 40 gallon for a trio of tosakin from Fish Sempai. I just found out they ship door to door now. I am hoping that I could get some for under $50 a fish (obviously not going to be great quality). >_< Cause I'm not ready to shell out too much. If the tosakin are too expensive though I'd probably get some bubble eyes or telescopes.

https://www.fishsempai.com/gallery_product_Detail.asp?id=1530

https://www.fishsempai.com/gallery_product_Detail.asp?id=1202

https://www.fishsempai.com/gallery_product_Detail.asp?id=1527

Edit: Brushing up on my tosakin knowledge I think they will be at least a couple hundred a fish. xD I was thinking it'd be a fun breeding project but was reminded of all the nonsense of raising them in round bowls and stuff.

Maybe some jikin will be a better choice for first time breeding.


----------



## Olympia

More of the same photos, but showing how they have changed hehe.

Paisley:




Pascal (OK he doesn't look different but I threw him in here anyways):




Parker:




Paris (bottom) and Piper (top):






Petunia (I was so happy to have such a nice silver goldie but NOPE it's all gone):


----------



## Chesh

I remember those pictures from when they were new lil' woObies!!! *swoons* I love comparison shots! <3


----------



## sandybottom

someone on kokos said that fish sempai is closed.hopefully they are mistaken.the website looks like it is up and running.


----------

